# Cleaning house



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets cut ties with their longtime television announcers Bob Licht, Gil McGregor*
> 
> When the new Fox Sports New Orleans network televises the New Orleans Hornets’ regular-season opener Oct. 31 against the San Antonio Spurs, their broadcast team won’t include longtime play-by-play announcer Bob Licht or analyst Gil McGregor.
> 
> Both were told last week the franchise is moving in a new direction under owner Tom Benson and they’re not going to be retained.
> 
> Licht spent 16 seasons with the Hornets, serving the past seven as the team’s TV play-by-play announcer. McGregor was an original member of the Hornets’ broadcast team and had spent 24 seasons behind the microphone.
> 
> "When I look back on it, on everything, would I have liked to seen it end a little differently – most definitely,’’ said McGregor, who plans to return to Charlotte, N.C., where he still owns a home.
> 
> Licht could not be reached for comment.
> 
> A new cable television agreement between the Hornets and Fox Sports was reached in June after the team's contract ended with Cox Sports Television, which had televised Hornets games since the team relocated from Charlotte in 2002.





> The changes in the Hornets’ television broadcast team appears to be one of many to come before the regular season begins. Hornets radio analyst Gerry Vaillancourt said he was told this past Friday the franchise was not retaining him although he had been a member on the Hornets’ broadcast team for the past 22 years.
> 
> "I’m going to sit tight for awhile and see if anything opens up in the market," Vaillancourt said. "I’ve done talk radio in town, I’m an NBA analysts and I’m still going to do my work for NOLA.com with my column and cover the NBA that way. So I’m still going to have a voice analyzing the team. They were very gracious and I got a great run out of this."
> 
> The Hornets announced last week that Times-Picayune columnist John DeShazier has been hired to become the team's radio analyst. Sean Kelley is remaining as the team's radio play-by-play man.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/08/new_orleans_hornets_cut_ties_w.html

DeShazier has a lisp, and he's never really even seemed to have liked the Hornets. I can't believe they're replacing Gerry V with this a**hat. Good thing I don't have to listen to the radio broadcast much. I did like to tune in when leaving games sometimes though.


----------



## RollWithEm

Can't wait to see who the CoxSports team is. I hope Bobby Hebert isn't involved.


----------



## girllovesthegame

And guess who's replacing Bob and Gil?

Joel Meyers and David Wesley. I don't even know what rock they found Wesley under.:laugh: I've always enjoyed Meyers' commentating for the Lakers. 



> The New Orleans Hornets hired Joel Meyers as their television play-by-play announcer, former NBA player David Wesley as their color analyst and Jennifer Hale as sideline reporter for their broadcasts this upcoming season on Fox Sports New Orleans.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/08/new_orleans_hornets_new_televi.html#incart_more_sports


----------



## RollWithEm

Meyers is a great choice... but D-Dub? Really? I guess we'll see.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> Can't wait to see who the CoxSports team is. I hope Bobby Hebert isn't involved.


You do know the Hornets will no longer be on CoxSports though right?


----------



## RollWithEm

girllovesthegame said:


> You do know the Hornets will no longer be on CoxSports though right?


Where will they be?


----------



## NOHornets

David Wesley is back! I enjoyed Meyer's call with the Lakers over the last few years. I'll miss In The Lane with Licht on Hornets.com. He and Gerry V will both be missed.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> Where will they be?



On a Fox Sports channel. They haven't announced yet which channel number it will be though.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/06/new_orleans_hornets_new_tv_hom.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Thank you baby Jesus! Those two were awful. It was like eavesdropping on two nerds trying to learn about basketball together.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*FOX SPORTS NEW ORLEANS TO BROADCAST 75 REGULAR SEASON GAMES IN 2012-13*



> The New Orleans Hornets and FOX Sports New Orleans have announced the 2012-13 broadcast schedule that will feature a franchise-high 75 live regular season home and away Hornets games. FOX Sports New Orleans is available statewide on cable, satellite and telco providers.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/fox-sports-new-orleans-broadcast-75-regular-season-games-2012-13

CST usually carried 65 games. Hopefully Fox Sports New Orleans' HD will be better than CST's HD.


----------

